# I have the worse luck...



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes. I'm back yet again with a new injury. Same story. Different mouse. So this time I have a mouse with an injured leg. There's a wound on it, it looks healthy, and is scabbing over but she walks on three legs and keeps the other one up, the only time she puts it down is to sit up and or if she's just standing still. Will she be okay?

Also, she has these little scabs underneath her fur around her rump and just her rump, any reason as to why? No mites, we checked.


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

re scabs on rump - is another mouse nipping at her perhaps? or could it be ringworm?


----------

